# Eclipse RCP Master/Detail Block - Master aktualisieren



## Mable (21. Mrz 2010)

Hallo, nachdem ich im EclipseProject Forum keine Antwort erhalten habe, versuchs ich noch Mal hier:

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine View mit einem Master/Detail Block. Funktioniert soweit auch recht gut (Eclipse 3.5 btw).
Nun möchte ich aber nach einer Änderung auf einer Detailseite den MasterBlock aktualisieren.

Ein Beispiel:

Master Part enthält Benutzer der Form "Nachname, Vorname (Benutzername)".

Im Detail Part kann man nun die Daten (Name, Vorname, Benutzername, Passwort etc.) verändern. Wird nun der Name, Vorname oder Benutzername verändert soll dies natürlich auch im Master angezeigt werden.

Gibt es dazu irgendwo Infos? Google spuckt nix brauchbares aus, der FormsArticle von Eclipse macht sowas nicht und Herr Daum, wählt in seinem Buch einen so komplizierten Weg bei den Master/Detail Sachen, dass ich nach 2h Quelltextlesen aufgegeben habe...

Danke schon Mal für die Aufmerksamkeit...

Gruß Christian aka Mable


----------



## Bernau (15. Apr 2010)

Damit dein DetailPart auch die gewünschten Felder anzeigt, hast du gewiss eine Subclass der IDetailsPage erstellt. Definiere einfach eine Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
public void setMasterPart(...)
```
 über die eine Referenz gesetzt werden kann, die dann in einer lokalen Variable gespeichert wird.

Über die Referenz kann man dann auf die Daten im MasterPart zugreifen, sobald etwas geändert wurde...
Ich hoffe das hilft so weit.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2010)

Besser du verwendest die Commit Logik des DetailsPart und der Master fungiert als Observer auf dem Model (aktualisiert sich also automatisch nach dem Commit).


----------



## Bernau (16. Apr 2010)

Das geht natürlich auch  Ich brauchte die Aktualisierug des Master-Part bisher noch nie und hatte etwas "aus der Hüfte geschossen". Per Commit ist natürlich um einiges schöner!

Gruß
Bernau


----------



## Mable (22. Jun 2010)

Hallo, hatte schon gar nicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet... Durch Zufall wieder drauf gestossen.

/edit:
post gelöscht. Funktioniert!

Warum ich nicht schon früher auf die Observables gekommen bin ist mir ein Rätsel...

Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Dickes DANKE!!



Gruß Christian aka Mable


----------

